# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Introducing Frenzy!!!

## Whodinidunit

Well I promised Brian from BHB that I would post pics of the little guy I just bought from him.  I want to say thank you to Brian and Lori for your assistance and for all your help in making this possible.  Great people to deal with and will definatey look back at them again in the future.  

I was talking to Brian for almost a week about getting a Western Hognose and on Tuesday I placed my order and Wednesday morning the little guy arrived.  I will say ordering from BHB I saved over $100 (including the cost of shipping) as opposed to getting one from the local pet store in my area.

When he arrived Wednesday, as expected he was a little testy as he hissed and flattened out his head, and even flopped and played dead with his mouth open and releasing some real bad smelling fluid.  But I am sure he will settle down.  

well without further deay here is not 7 month old Hoggie.  Frenzy!<br>
First the box:<br>
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w...ts/pets001.jpg
Then the contents:
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w...ts/pets003.jpg
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w...ts/pets005.jpg
His Tank:
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w...ts/pets007.jpg
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w...ts/pets022.jpg

Again, Brian, Lori and BHB, thank you again for our help and assistance

----------


## frankykeno

They are just good folks over that a BHB.  I visited them recently and just cannot tell you how impressed I was with their facility and with Brian's dedication and passion for all the species of snakes they carry.  Unfortunately Lori was busy elsewhere but I'm hoping we'll get to meet her next time.

You can't go wrong purchasing from them.  Congrats on your wonderful snake!

----------


## joepythons

Congrats on your little hog  :Good Job:

----------

